# Who said a NI changes? Dont be daft (pic heavy)



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Northern Inuits change colout until they are about 18 months old so while
Spoke to Shila's breeder earlia and she cant believe how much Shila has changed, I cant see it BUT lets see if you all can.
Look carefully because now at nearly 11 months old her ears seem to have shrunk lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she has a little, her head grew into her ears. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

carol said:


> she has a little, her head grew into her ears. lol


Bless her n those poor ears of hers


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

here merlin
first is when we got him at 8 weeks,the second last weekend at 5 months, his changed a lot


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> Bless her n those poor ears of hers


i think they are sweet with big ears


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Soooo cute! Love all the photo's!!! Definatly has grown into the ears but they are still huge, hehe! Lots of personality in those eyes 

xxx Joey


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

She's gorgeous, do all NI's have ears that big as pups?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I was gonna ask the same thing alan..u beat me to it...they are kinda massive aint they lol...specially the first few pics they look gigantic.

non the less she is beautifull and very cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> She's gorgeous, do all NI's have ears that big as pups?





Eolabeo said:


> I was gonna ask the same thing alan..u beat me to it...they are kinda massive aint they lol...specially the first few pics they look gigantic.
> 
> non the less she is beautifull and very cute


Well Funny u should ask actually as i was a bit concerned about the size of her ears as they seemed very out of proportion to her body and according to a few breeders, the size of the ears depends of the size of the dogs so Shila had huge ears and is now 28 inches to the shoulder  so if she was a smaller dog her ears wouldn't be as big. She will grow a bit more as her ears are still bigger than she should be so i reckon she will eventually end up about 29 inches and then hopefully she will finally be in proportion


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aw she's beautiful! I love big ears...she will soon grow into them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Aw she's beautiful! I love big ears...she will soon grow into them!


Thank you hun, give her a few more months n she'll be in proportion


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

awwwhh...she is stunning, congrats! The breeder whe got maya from said she will grow not in propotion. She will be long then round and so on until she will reach her growth hehe


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Natik said:


> awwwhh...she is stunning, congrats! The breeder whe got maya from said she will grow not in propotion. She will be long then round and so on until she will reach her growth hehe


Sometimes they do grow ever so funny and you dont even notice it  Take pics of her every month and when she's fully grown you'll really laugh at her pic's bless her xx
Maya's brothers and her other sister are looking gorgeous by the way, they all seem to have the same colouring as maya xxx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Sometimes they do grow ever so funny and you dont even notice it  Take pics of her every month and when she's fully grown you'll really laugh at her pic's bless her xx
> Maya's brothers and her other sister are looking gorgeous by the way, they all seem to have the same colouring as maya xxx


Once i have broadband again i will post pics on the nis website 
I love mayas eyes...she looks so sad because of the markings. U feel like giving her treats just because she looks at u hehe 

I love the white face of ur dog...it looks so mysterious i find


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

chaya had huge ears when small but she seems in proportion now she is about 28 inches to, bless her i think she looks lovely


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

nici said:


> chaya had huge ears when small but she seems in proportion now she is about 28 inches to, bless her i think she looks lovely


I found out the other day Isis and Shila are something like second cousins 
So yours must be related to Shila and hr parents aswell  xx


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> I found out the other day Isis and Shila are something like second cousins
> So yours must be related to Shila and hr parents aswell  xx


oooh lol, chaya is mahlek lines

it is isis mums birthday today she is 2 were has tme gone


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't care how big her lugs are she's gorgeous, i love her  fab photos


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

They aint ears they are satalite dishes lol , she is so beutifull i just love the look they have .


----------

